# worm like critter...



## clarinetlvr (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon salt water aquarium. I have about 5 or so lbs of live rock, clown fish, damsels, and a feather duster. I have not purchased anything new for my aquarium in a good 3 or 4 months, and have had the aquarium for about 7. I looked into my aquarium the other morning and noticed this weird parasite or worm looking critter swimming around. It has hair like things on its body that it uses to swim around. It's mostly white but has a hint of pink on the hair like things. It's about 2 or 3 inches long and very thin. On the tip of it, it appears as though it has 6 eyes, but some could just be dots. It does have dots runnig in a line on either side of its body. It is much like a worm and if anyone could help me figure out what it is I would greatly appreciate it. It is no longer in my aquarium, but I would like to know if I need to look out for anything or have info for the future. Thank you for your time.

Clarinetlvr


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i have no experence of saltwater set-ups but it sonds like some sort of paddleworm








there are thosands of types various shapes and colors i would beware some are pedatory :shock:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Segmented worm, most likely a common bristle worm. Most tanks have hundrdes of them. Don't touch it as the calcerous spines will inflict a pain like being stung by a wasp.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

dont you need 29 pounds of live rock in a 29 gallon aquarium?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe maybe not. Nothing is set in "stone". Maybe it's a fish only with a nice canister for filtration that gets cleaned regularly and the orck is only for decoration.


----------

